# Paradigm LCR-350 vs. Bose 301 III Opinions



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Around a year ago, I aquired a Paradigm CC-350 and a pair of Bose 301 III from a friend of a friend. Our friend also has the matching LCR-350s, but will not let them go because of their appearance. Both the CC-350 and Bose have slight vaneer peeling.

Currently I'm using the 301s for fronts and the CC-350. They sound great(for me)! My idea is to move the 301s to the rear, if I can talk our friend into selling the LCRs. Will I be dissapointed? I was certainly surprised by CC-350 and love the old 301s, so I'm unsure. The main issue is I cannont hear the LCR-350s through any kind of appropriate setup before making an offer. The owner has them wired, with telephone wire, to a low power shelf system..

I listen to music through my Bose only(not too worried about 5.1). Thats really my main concern; I'm happy with the 301s. However, I'd like to have the matching Paradigm... 

BTW, I have less money in this speaker system than a tank of gas  I hope to get the LCRs as cheap..

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely place the Bose in the Surrounds or in the trash (just kidding) Provided you have a Subwoofer, you could get a Monitor Sized pair of Paradigms as well and it would be far less expensive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've all ready looked at several different prebuilt and DYI 2/3 way cabinets and there just isn't any comparison in price. I have less than $40 in my whole system, granted I have the WORST reciever in the world.. I wouln't pay more than $50 for the LCRs, if hes going to be stubborn.. He paid $20 for all three speakers.....

I'm cheap, hence the reason for trying to get the LCRs, very cheap. I'm really just curious if they will sound as good or better than the 301 III. Since the series III was so popular(for us older guys), I was hoping someone here might have owned a pair of the LCRs as well.


----------

